# What Mixers to get



## queen 7 (May 7, 2014)

Hello cookin buddies out there, I need help picking out a really good working dependable brand stand mixer with a glass bowl I dont like steel mixing  bowls sounds crazy but I like mixing in glass and a decent hand mixer...I have a limited edition sunbeam mixer which I love but I recently bought a sunbeam mixmaster which Im not to happy yes it came with a glass bowl too

Im not happy with the mixmaster because my cakes r not coming out right.. its difficult for me to find a decent setting when adding in the flour mixture to the cream butter/sugar mixture...I try setting it on #4 to mix ingredients together but the bowl wont turn like it should I have to set it on #7 - #9 for the bowl to move and mix which I think is overbeating it because the cakes don't rise right to my liking..is it just me or are the volume of cake mixes Im preparing which are 1/2 sheets just to dense for this type of mixer to handle

Im looking for a small hand mixer because sometimes things I make don't require a regular size mixer or stand mixer mainly simple 8 - 20 oz cup sizes

Looking for all help

Thanks


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There are a number of reviews of mixers on ChefTalk and also many threads about this topic. See the right hand side bar for mixers that have been reviewed.

You can also get a glass bowl attachement for the kitchen aid mixer which is the most popular among the community:
[product="27488"]New Kitchenaid 5 Quart Glass Bowl With Lid K5gb Fits Tilt Artisan Models High Quality Product Fast Shipping [/product][product="11530"]Kitchenaid K45ss Classic 250 Watt 4 1 2 Quart Stand Mixer White [/product]
A few threads are:
[thread="37718"]Cuisinart Vs Kitchenaid Stand Mixers [/thread][thread="18175"]Stand Mixer [/thread]


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

If you go KitchenAid, I highly recommend getting at least a 300-watt one . . . A good KitchenAid mixer should last a very long time and it's worth the extra $$.  I use mine for many things . . . from mixing dough to grinding my own ground beef and more.

I also think the ones that have the lift arms are handy if you plan to use it a lot.  If you're not in a hurry, keep an eye out for deals during the Christmas holiday sales season.  I found a deal on a KitchenAid lit arm stander mixer with 450-watt motor for under $200 . . . as long as you wanted a black one (I would have preferred a white one).  It was a Black Friday deal.  Fortunately, most people were there buying items that cost significantly less.  It was worth dealing with the crowd for that price.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Queen said she is looking for a HAND blender, not a stand mixer.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Queen 7 said:


> Hello cookin buddies out there,* I need help picking out a really good working dependable brand stand mixer with a glass bowl*


Later she changes in her post to a hand held mixer. I was hoping she would post back and clarify.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Glass chips and breaks.  Get Stainless Steel It  imparts  no flavor and is safe to use either hand or elec. mixers.  In a commercial place a glass bowl is not allowed, if it chipped, customer would own our restaurant from lawsuit.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Stand mixers, with a good planetary head cannot be beat(pun intended) for efficient mixing.

For most light baking homes a KitchenAid tilt head is the way to go, and you CAN get a glass bowl for it * Glass: Model KSM155GB*, though I would never have on in my home, glass bowl that it. they chip and break, and I'm a klutz.

I have both a Tilt Head and Lift Bowl model and though I truly _need_ the extra oomph of the Pro 600(watt) lift bowl for my artisam breads it is MUCH easier to scrape down the bowl of the tilt head. and you MUST stop to scrape down the bowl, I don't care what mixer you have. I even have scrape down the 100 quart Hobart industrial mixer at work.

If _I_ had to purchase my stand mixers again it would surely be the tilt head Kitchen-aid and the Globe SP5 , which truly is the best bench-top mixer I have ever used, and really only 50 dollars more than he top of the line KitchenAid Lift Bowl

But with all that being said, If all you are making is single batch cakes, the 5 quart tilt head kitchenaid is perfectly sufficient.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Nico. Yes, I was wondering about her asking about glass bowls and then asking about handheld.


As chefedb and sandsquid said, I cannot use glass bowls because of issues with "foreign object contamination}. As they said,  Glass chips and it cannot be seen when mixed in. My exgirlfriend used to have a Viking mixer. There was no practical value to having a glass bowl, when we used it. But other than that, the Viking was nice.

I don't have much experience with hand mixers (except fot immersion blenders), but As far as home (noncommercial)  stand mixers go, I've used Viking, Cuisinart and both tit head and bowl raise kitchen aids. All worked very well under heavy loads, I personally don't care too much for the tilt head kitchen aid. Cannot fit under a counter. Plus all the tilt head models have nylon (plastic) gears. I believe most if not all the bowl lift models have all metal gears. As sand squid said, the tilt model is a bit easier to scrape down. Very good practical info. I do not believe that KA is made by Hobart anymore. I've never had a problem, so I've never had to call service, and therefore don't know.

I haven't used home model globe mixers yet, but the pro ones are awesome so I believe the home ones must be great too!


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

harrisonh said:


> I haven't used home model globe mixers yet, but the pro ones are awesome so I believe the home ones must be great too!


That Globe mixer I made reference to above is the professional model. I do not know if they make a home/consumer line.

It may not be a Ferrari, but why drive a Toyota when you can drive a Lexus for the same price.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SandSquid said:


> That Globe mixer I made reference to above is the professional model. I do not know if they make a home/consumer line. ...


Looking at the Globe 5, it appears to be of professional quality but reduced in size only for the home and I have no experience at all with it.


----------

